# Does anybody relate to this?



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I've been searching up on depression. Today I found this site, and it had something quite interesting.



> "In addition to the pervasive gloom, the patient feels no interest in things that he enjoyed earlier; everything seems "boring". He either has no appetite or eats excessively. His sleep is disturbed, sleeping either too much or too little. He feels tired and listless all day. So he sits around, achieving very little by the end of the day. Even if he overcomes the lethargy and gets down to work he is slow because his attention is not sustained long enough to plan his work efficiently. By the time he is done he is left feeling guilty, worthless and more tired than he should be."


I relate to EVERYTHING in here.

As an example, before I felt excitement in playing The Sims 3. Now, I don't, and this isn't just a shift of interests. Nothing excites me anymore.
I eat to much, I find myself eating every hour, no joke.
I do feel tired all day. And yes, I don't achieve very much either. And by the end of the day I feel worthless.

Does anyone relate to this?


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

Yup, but I'm very indifferent, I've lost everything. Even myself. I really don't know where the road will end. They found abnormalities in my brain, so... Really dunno.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I feel this way, but I've given up beating myself up about it. It doesn't do me any good, and really, I do have a whole host of issues (mainly DP/fatigue) that complicate life for me, so I try not to get worked up over not achieving anything. Frankly, it doesn't bother me at all these days. I just try to survive and do what feels good.



dope said:


> As an example, before I felt excitement in playing The Sims 3. Now, I don't.


Well yeah but that's because it's the Sims.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Chicane said:


> I feel this way, but I've given up beating myself up about it. It doesn't do me any good, and really, I do have a whole host of issues (mainly DP/fatigue) that complicate life for me, so I try not to get worked up over not achieving anything. Frankly, it doesn't bother me at all these days. I just try to survive and do what feels good.
> 
> Well yeah but that's because it's the Sims.


Nah, you don't get it. I've always loved the sims. But this isn't a thread to discuss sims. Lol xD


----------



## Riekas (Mar 21, 2017)

Yep, this also describes me as well. The only thing that I am still able to really get sucked into is video games, and even that I don't feel I truly enjoy like I used to. I also feel my motivation levels are close to non existent. I'm really good at making a big list in my head of all the things I need to get done, and then still do absolutely nothing all day. Or when I do decide to be productive, I will choose an easy thing off that list, complete it in 10 minutes, then go back to spending all my time getting nothing else done. The only way I would feel I'm really different from that statement is how I don't feel any guilt for my actions. I feel indifferent to my lack of motivation, which probably helps sap even more motivation out of me....


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes same. I don't find things "boring" (it's not the same sensation), I just have no drive, no motivation, no attention and no pleasure from things/little interest.


----------



## Ianar (Oct 31, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> Yes same. I don't find things "boring" (it's not the same sensation), I just have no drive, no motivation, no attention and no pleasure from things/little interest.





Ianar said:


> Yep.


I guess that's what I feel...it's like you get nothing from everything, and you can't give anything to anybody either. You feel me?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

You might find that disappears with anti-depressants and therapy. It's possible. I think I have these symptoms because of my recent trauma. I am jumping ahead into speculation, but it might need longer-term therapy to unpack all of this shit. I had a alot of trauma - nearly continuous for 1.5 years.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

yeah i feel the same. only thing that helped me for 3 months as said is Mirtazapine (tetracyclic *antidepressant**) *it's not that it killed DP when i was on it but I was enjoying things again like music. Not on them at the moment and everything has no emotional attachment or reward in it. You are describing anhedonia, look it up, part of Major Depression. Basically feels like there is no happy chemicals anymore and everything is pointless?


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> You might find that disappears with anti-depressants and therapy. It's possible. I think I have these symptoms because of my recent trauma. I am jumping ahead into speculation, but it might need longer-term therapy to unpack all of this shit. I had a alot of trauma - nearly continuous for 1.5 years.


Hm...I'm not sure. I really don't want to get myself into medication.

I believe it's possible that I solve this on my own...I've been through worse. But hey, if you think it's beneficial for you, go ahead  Good Luck!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

CK1 said:


> yeah i feel the same. only thing that helped me for 3 months as said is Mirtazapine (tetracyclic *antidepressant**) *it's not that it killed DP when i was on it but I was enjoying things again like music. Not on them at the moment and everything has no emotional attachment or reward in it. You are describing anhedonia, look it up, part of Major Depression. Basically feels like there is no happy chemicals anymore and everything is pointless?


Yeah, I don't get much from everything, however there's still stuff that can make me happy. Horses, for example. Music. Youtube. I'm trying to hold on to these with all my forces, so I don't go insane.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

That's good, least you aren't totally numb. I am well past anything making me happy. I am a musician and I haven't listened to music in 6 + months. Sometimes needs must. I can't wait to go back on meds. Good luck though! I guess my advice would be give yourself a deadline even if it's years away, hopefully you won't need them, but at some point you got to call it quits if the natural way is not working


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

CK1 said:


> That's good, least you aren't totally numb. I am well past anything making me happy. I am a musician and I haven't listened to music in 6 + months. Sometimes needs must. I can't wait to go back on meds. Good luck though! I guess my advice would be give yourself a deadline even if it's years away, hopefully you won't need them, but at some point you got to call it quits if the natural way is not working


Ok, thank you! Also, good luck!


----------



## snowcrash (Jan 22, 2017)

I certainly feel depressed but sometimes I am just unable to move or do anyting at all because of my anxiety. I feel like when I get out of bed, I will get an anxiety attack. Sometimes everything scares me, especially my own state of mind. But even when I am not very anxious, I am mostly unable to develop an interest in anything.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

snowcrash said:


> I certainly feel depressed but sometimes I am just unable to move or do anyting at all because of my anxiety. I feel like when I get out of bed, I will get an anxiety attack. Sometimes everything scares me, especially my own state of mind. But even when I am not very anxious, I am mostly unable to develop an interest in anything.


Same


----------

